# 4 litters!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

one arived yesterday 3 to go!
Ivory had 6 yesterday and ive kept back 2 females allthough one was the runt but was the only one i would bet money on being a female the other one i think is a female i would not bet money, compairing her to the runt and the others her gap was in the middle, not a much gap as some but not as close as the runt.

Ill get some photos today but for now heres a photo of mum and mums to be and dad.
http://small-n-fury.webs.com/fancymice.htm


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ok photos, i can see darker patcher on one of the girls so im guessing she will be a broken agouti like her dad.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










**** hasnt had hers yet, and either ebony is having a tiny litter or is not as far gon as i thought as she isnt looking as big today.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

the pics look great. i have taken some of my babies too but gota get them on the comp first. Let me know what youve got as would be interested in adding some to my foundation stock. Considering you live quite close lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

cant waite to see yours! yeah ok is there any colours you spersificaly prefur? im expecting to get broken agouti and broken black from ***** litter, i wont be keeping any from hers so your welcome to some, just let me know what sex and roughly how many and i can save some for you. she is looking big so im expecting a few


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

just looking for a nice variety really. males and females would be good. you said you are keping 2 from this litter so once they have got their furr if you could send me some pics of the ones you wish to sell from this litter? then ill also have a look at the next litter once they r born. Ill private message you my e-mail if thats ok?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah ok.

***** litter has arrived! she had 7 all but 2 looked to be male so running on the females.
Forgot to bring in my camera again so will get photos when im back in on monday. Ivorys girls are doing good, one is still smaller and is showing no patches of colour so im guessing she will be white like mum, the bigger one i can see some very nice dark patchers comming in.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

ok cool. congrats. hopefully some nice colours then?? cant wait to see pics. My babies have just got their patches through. still no furr yet though. all 8 are doing well. got another 3 girls due beginning of next week too. Here are some of my pinkies at 6 days old.

6 days old by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


6 days old.... by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

cute, wow those are 6 days, they look like my 2-3 day olds, mine start getting fur around 6-8 days.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i know i was a bit worried really. this is her first litter ( i dunno if it makes any difference?)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Starling has had hers today, a grand total of 9! and she still looks big so will see if any more appear. i dont think bandit is pregnant as she doesnt seem to be getting bigger but does look a bit plump so maby if she is maby just 1 or 2. Any way been taking photos and will post them tonight. Had some trouble with ****, as ivory doesnt mind me handling the babies as long as i put them back, so took photos and showed them off to a friend who now wants some mice so that 2 people intrested yeah! and put them all back in the house and **** goes in pulls one out and carrys it off the the other side, i put it back and she comes out with another, at one point she was moving them and me and ivory are putting them back and ended with the girls haveing a tug of war with a poor baby! so we have compermised, ive put the house in the cornor where **** was putting the babies and she now seems happy.


----------

